# Favorite Zelda Game



## Defiance (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally liked The Wind Waker the most.  Ocarina in close second.  Both are very great games.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 5, 2008)

Voted for The Minish Cap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, it was great!!!!!!!, then comes The Wind Waker > Ocarina > Majora's Mask > Phantom Hourglass > Twilight Princess.


----------



## science (Aug 5, 2008)

oracle of ages!!!!


----------



## ackers (Aug 5, 2008)

Ocarina of Time no doubt! Still my favourite game of all time. See what I did there?


----------



## Monster On Strin (Aug 5, 2008)

Oracle of seasons was my first and favorite


----------



## natkoden (Aug 5, 2008)

Oracle of Ages

loved the dungeons


----------



## The Teej (Aug 5, 2008)

Ocarina of Time
Yes (although not originally intended)
All of them bar OoS/OoA, and FSA (providing Virtual Console purchases count, which they should).


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 5, 2008)

Hard one, couldn't choose between Link to the past, Link's awakening, and OoT.

I chose OoT.

I don't think there is a timeline.

I own:
A link to the past (SNES)
Link's Awakaning (GB)
Ocarina of Time (N64)
Oracle of Ages (speaks for itself)
Phantom Hourglass (^)


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 5, 2008)

A Link to the Past.

Second is a tie between OoT and Oracle of Ages

There is definitely a timeline, One day Nintendo will release an official one

I own all of them except The Legend of Zelda II (The Adventure of Link)


----------



## Pendor (Aug 5, 2008)

OoT.

Definitely.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 5, 2008)

There might be a timeline...


----------



## Calafas (Aug 5, 2008)

Ocarina of Time without a doubt.   :]


----------



## Forstride (Aug 5, 2008)

Majora's Mask is my favorite.  Also, I don't think it follows a timelime.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 5, 2008)

But what about the *Wand of Gamelon*? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















I looooooves its...


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 5, 2008)

i chose oracles of seasons... my first ever LoZ game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then I bought oracles of ages when I found out about the password system.
But because I could only vote 1, I just went for seasons


----------



## LFF (Aug 5, 2008)

All the CDI ones. 

Also, there is a timeline. I'm not sure, but I've heard the new Zelda being made is about the flood in Wind Waker, and takes place before then. Also, I've heard you don't play as link.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Aug 5, 2008)

Link To The Past without a doubt it started Zelda games on the Path it's on now.. probably one of the best games I have ever played

OoT>Twilight Princess>Minish Cap>Four Swords Adventure

Aslong as I never see Wind Waker or even Wind Waker Graphics (even Phantom Hourglass is shite) I'm a happy bunny


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 5, 2008)

My favorite is Ocarina of Time and I've *ALL* Zelda + the CDI's...
I really like the series of zelda. Also the anime


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

i believe there is a timeline.
but theres several.
i think minish cap and four swords are in a timeline together.
and oot before windwaker, and windwaker before phantom hourglass.
i think theres one or two more as well.
so yes, i believe in multiple time lines that arent related.

anyway, from what ive played windwaker is my favorite.


----------



## rc11982 (Aug 5, 2008)

Link to the Past!!


----------



## Hillsy_ (Aug 6, 2008)

Link to the Past is my favourite also.


----------



## Shabadage (Aug 6, 2008)

The Zelda Series follows a timeline for a few games at a time, though they have been abandoning that lately.

Zelda 1 and 2 were one timeline
LTtP and Awakening were another
Ages and Seasons were another
Ocarina and Majora were another

The games since then haven't really been connected, Phantom Hourglass uses the same gfx as Windwaker, but the stories are unrelated.

LTtP is my favorite Zelda.


----------



## TaeK (Aug 6, 2008)

The Zelda timeline theory:


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 6, 2008)

My favorite game was Oracle of Seasons. Many hours were spent on it. I own retail copies of all games (albeit not original release, like I have "nes classics" GBA Zelda 1 and 2 and the Ocarina of Time Master Quest promo CD for GC)


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> i chose oracles of seasons... my first ever LoZ game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yaya high five man


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 6, 2008)

Nah.. there's no timeline to unify all Zelda games..

Well, Zelda 2 comes after the first game

Phantom Hourglass comes after Wind Waker

and Majora's Mask, Oracle of Ages and Seasons come after Ocarina of Time in no specific order.. 

based on the ending, you could also say that Link's Awakening comes after Oracle of Ages/Seasons

but, that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trying to combine those and fit all the others in a particular order is a big waste of time..


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 6, 2008)

Oracle of Ages was the first Zelda game that I ever finished and it's also my fave(I never had the chance to link with Seasons though), then Link's Awakening, I loved the classic overhead perspective Zelda games!


----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 6, 2008)

Linkiboy... wow... your sig made me crack up... wtf... that's some real twisted shit there man... real twisted...



			
				TaeK said:
			
		

> The Zelda timeline theory:



Umm, your missing 3 games in that timeline buddy...  ever heard of a little system called the Philips CD-i??


----------



## Beware (Aug 6, 2008)

Majora's Mask never gets the love it deserves.  I have trouble deciding which is my favorite.  My tops are OoT, MM, Zelda 1, and LA.  The Nintendo ones trump all of the CapCom ones, IMHO.

The Oracles are good, but LA is definitely my favorite handheld one, Zelda 1 is my favorite 2D console one and it's a definite tie between OoT and MM for 3D.  They are just so different I have trouble picking between OoT and MM.

I love how dark MM is, but OoT just really kept that LoZ feel with the expansive, open environment.  I honestly can't think of a LoZ that I haven't enjoyed.  I even loved most of WW.  I didn't enjoy the Triforce Quest, but I really appreciate the concept of it.  They tried to give a real throw back to Zelda 1 with a fully open, non-linear, unbelievably huge environment.  Fantastic idea, poorly executed.

EDIT: BTW, I own most of the Zeldas, just not Zelda 2, Four Swords and Minish cap, though I have played through all of them since the ones I don't own, my best friend does.  And the series absolutely follows a timeline and anyone who can't accept that really hasn't paid any attention.  There are more than enough context clues to piece together a timeline and it has already been revealed that there IS a timeline.  It is a split timeline.  It starts with Minish Cap and Four Swords then OoT is where the split happens.  One timeline where Ganondorf has taken power and been defeated by Link and another where that has yet to happen.  All Zelda games are created completely disregarding the timeline and then fit into the timeline after development is complete so it does not affect the game itself.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 6, 2008)

I played and finished most of the Zelda games, and I still own them in cartridge form or disc, plus a couple on my flashcarts.
I loved them all , but I must admit there was something dark,mystic and beautiful about Majora's mask and the Moon about to fall from the sky that still makes me wish to this day to dig it out and give it another go, which would be a first for me since each and every one of these games take really a long time to finish and it's sort of a commitment.
So yes, my favorite is Majora's Mask, even though it was less innovative and came after OOT, I liked every bit of it down to the incredible ending.
And I'm surprised that today quite a few people voted for Wind Waker, I remember when the game came out most hardcore Zelda fans refused to accept it because of the childish cell shaded look, but Nintendo saw it right and still did a great game and time tells us after all it wasn't a mistake.


----------



## Kumo (Aug 7, 2008)

Link's Awakening on GBC. It was the first of the series that I played. You could also steal from shops.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Link to the Past
That's the only one I've beaten

And its awesome =D

Look its tied with OoT right now =D


----------



## Cyan (Aug 7, 2008)

Link to the past & Links awakening.
I liked the others, sometime not finished yet (oracle, and wind waker + DS) because I didn't have the time, but I will one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's no timeline, but I like to think maybe there will be one explained someday.

I have all the games, real cartridge, flashcard or VC (zelda II).
The only zelda I never played are the CD-I one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is there any emulator for CD-I ?


real owned :
The Adventure of Link  (I gave it ;__
A Link to the Past
Link's Awakening
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
The Wind Waker
Twilight Princess


edit :
too bad, the four swords series, I played alone, I don't know anyone else playing video games


----------



## evoo1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I just recently played through 4 Swords Adventures on the NGC with 3 friends and I gotta say, it was quite an experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
We had a blast and for me, that experience came real close to Ocarina of Time which still of course is my favorite. Nothing strikes nostalgia more than OoT


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 7, 2008)

evoo1 said:
			
		

> I just recently played through 4 Swords Adventures on the NGC with 3 friends and I gotta say, it was quite an experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 Swords Adventures is pretty good, but I lost one of my GC>GBA cables long ago and I only know 2 other people with GBAs anyways.

I think Four Swords was a lot better seeing as Adventures seemed like a way to get people to buy GC>GBA cables


----------



## TaMs (Aug 7, 2008)

Twilight princess, just because i haven't bothered playing any other zeldas.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 8, 2008)

I wonder if playing your first Zelda game has anything to do with it...  I mean, Wind Waker was my first game, and it's also my favorite.  That also seems to apply to you guys too.


----------



## komander (Aug 8, 2008)

orcania of time defently


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I wonder if playing your first Zelda game has anything to do with it...  I mean, Wind Waker was my first game, and it's also my favorite.  That also seems to apply to you guys too.


Maybe, LttP was my first and its my favorite


----------



## Fakie! (Aug 8, 2008)

Majora's Mask. I loved it, but I think it's my favourite because of the fact that I played it before playing OOT


----------



## OrR (Aug 9, 2008)

Not enough love for the Game Boy Zeldas... I'm in love with the Oracle games, they are my favourite Zelda games. After that comes LttP which I played at my friends when I was young for many many hours. And of course Link's Awakening which also has great childhood memories attached to it.
Minish Cap didn't feel like a full Zelda game to me. Twilight Princess was my first 3D Zelda and it didn't live up to the 2D games. Phantom Hourglass is awesome in it's own way but not quite at the level of the classic 2D games. I really need to play Wind Waker and the N64 games. I want to know if there really is a worthy 3D Zelda or if it's all just nostalgia.


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd have to say Twilight Princess for the same reason the other user that posted above did, because I haven't played any other Zeldas (except the one on the DS, but that wasn't too great). I've only recently started playing for the first time Ocarina of Time, so I hope it'll be good.


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 12, 2008)

ocarina of time, link to the past then twilight princess followed by windwaker then four swords. 

Amazing game series, aparently it follows a timelime but i cant see it.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 12, 2008)

i own all the zelda game legitimately, and my favorite zelda game is majora's mask


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 12, 2008)

OrR said:
			
		

> Not enough love for the Game Boy Zeldas... I'm in love with the Oracle games, they are my favourite Zelda games. After that comes LttP which I played at my friends when I was young for many many hours. And of course Link's Awakening which also has great childhood memories attached to it.
> Minish Cap didn't feel like a full Zelda game to me. Twilight Princess was my first 3D Zelda and it didn't live up to the 2D games. Phantom Hourglass is awesome in it's own way but not quite at the level of the classic 2D games. I really need to play Wind Waker and the N64 games. I want to know if there really is a worthy 3D Zelda or if it's all just nostalgia.



I've always appreciated the fans like you.
I love the 2D zelda games. A Link to the Past is my favorite Zelda game out of them all. 
It was the first game I've ever played, out of the series, on my SNES. Later I bought a gameboy, and the first game I got was Link's Awakening (original), I loved that game immediately and thought it was my favorite game on gameboy, until I got Pokemon Blue. 
The next christmas, I got the, life changing, N64. I got OoT a couple of months after it's release and I was very impressed and surprised. I played it for hours, beat it numerous times, along with Majora's Mask, (which was cool, but it not as impressive) within the next 6 months. .After that I never went back to the N64 games. Instead I went back to the 2D Zeldas. The Oracle games were great, I bought them both, but I ended up liking Oracle of Ages more.
I never got a gamecube, I was so close to buying one because of how cheap it was, but I never did. I got a Ps2 instead, and I enjoyed all the great games on there. But I later bought Windwaker and played it on my Wii. It was fun and very unique to the series, but I only played it once. TP was alright, I beat it a couple of times, and it made me buy OoT on Virtual Console and play that some more. PH was fun for the first time I played it. And that's about it. Overall I enjoyed the 2D games a lot more.


----------



## Midna (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't care what anybody tghinks,. I like Twilight princess the best. Sure, Oot was epic, and I still play it, but TP, IMO had all the things that made Oot great plus more. those are my two favorites. Aside from that, (Just found this out when I voted) I have every zelda game, originals, except minish cap.

Edit: This is the timeline I follow.


----------



## cerenade (Aug 18, 2008)

I actually dont honestly know, it's between wind waker and oot. swaying abit towards wind waker


----------



## The Teej (Sep 4, 2008)

OrR said:
			
		

> Not enough love for the Game Boy Zeldas... I'm in love with the Oracle games, they are my favourite Zelda games. After that comes LttP which I played at my friends when I was young for many many hours. And of course Link's Awakening which also has great childhood memories attached to it.
> Minish Cap didn't feel like a full Zelda game to me. Twilight Princess was my first 3D Zelda and it didn't live up to the 2D games. Phantom Hourglass is awesome in it's own way but not quite at the level of the classic 2D games. I really need to play Wind Waker and the N64 games. I want to know if there really is a worthy 3D Zelda or if it's all just nostalgia.



I don't blame you for not liking TP as much as the 2D Zeldas, TP in retrospect was great in storyline, but not so great in execution. You seem like a guy who's willing to go against the grain as far as most Zelda fans go, so I'd personally reccomend Majora's Mask. It's definitely the most unique 3D Zelda out there, and for fans who have yet to try out any 3D Zelda (yet who have played the other 2D Zeldas), it's definitely worth trying out. After that, I'm not sure whether to recommend Ocarina of Time or Wind Waker first.

Wind Waker is a really great game, but it does feel a bit unpolished in a couple of areas (especially in this one part of the game...



Spoiler



The part where Jabun just hands you Nayru's Pearl, It's like wtf, no temple? Shame on you! Why aren't you infected or in trouble or something, lol. That pathetic excuse for a trial was so poor.



...like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Apart from that, and this bit near the end, all in all it's a great game.

Ocarina of Time, amazing game, one of my personal favourite games of all time. Seen as you've already played through LTTP, I've heard quite a lot of people talk about about how the storyline is a bit too much like LTTP, but I wouldn't really say that to be honest. I'd probably recommend you go play Ocarina of Time after Majora's Mask, and then Wind Waker. I've never really met someone in your position who's played all of the 2D Zeldas, but has never played any of the 3D ones until now, so I don't entirely know if you're going to like them or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would say nostalgia does make it a bit better, but they're still great games in their own right.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 4, 2008)

Everyone knows Link's awakening  is the best zelda game ever.


----------



## The Teej (Sep 4, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Everyone knows Link's awakening  is the best zelda game ever.



Unfortunately they don't, but they should *shakes fist*


----------



## Costello (Sep 4, 2008)

*self-proclaimed biggest Zelda fan ever* 
wait.. I don't even own the CDI games!? meh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My top-5
1) Wind Waker: lengthy, original, beautiful game. Probably one of my fave games ever.
2) Oracle of A./S.: awesome games, I've recently beaten those two again on the DS via Lameboy.
3) Link's Awakening: first Zelda game I ever played! I was really young back then so I found it extremely challenging. Took me ages to finish it.
4) Majora's Mask: a lot better than OOT imo. The storyline is much deeper and there's a weird feeling over the game in general... I loved it.
5) Ocarina of Time: good game but not the best Zelda game I've played.

I also liked TFS Adventures and TFS (beat the games w/ sj66 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but they didn't really feel like Zelda games.

My most disappointing Zelda games:
1) Phantom Hourglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 horrible controls. Never beaten the game either. I actually never passed the first couple of levels.
2) Zelda TP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good game but not nearly as good as I expected. Never beaten the game.
3) Minish cap: a good game but the whole minish thing was meh. I think I've only beaten it once or twice.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 4, 2008)

i agree with your disappointment.
I quit PH when I got on a ship. only if the release a good oracles of seasons/ages like game for the DS... those games were epic. And I still have my real oracles of seasons for the gbc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minish cap was bleh.
Twilight Princess - I have the wii version, and controls were fun to experiment with. But I think the developers took too much time on the "frosting" that the "cake" part sucked.
I don't know why, but these new games have impressive graphics, but then the depth of the story is killed.


----------



## Naka (Sep 4, 2008)

Being a huge zelda fan and owning real copies of every game(only missing the zelda 1 remake for gba)
its hard to pick just one favorite
but a link to the past has warm fuzzy place in my heart


----------



## Cresh07 (Sep 4, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Everyone knows Link's awakening  is the best zelda game ever.




This man, he speaks the truth!!!!!


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like Link to the Past and Minish Cap. I have to re-do Minish Cap again as my save file got deleted. I'm about to defeat Vaati.

I think the games follow a storyline but it's variable and some are just not related to others.


----------



## 4urentertainment (Sep 9, 2008)

well I've only played one zelda game ever and that's Twilight Princes. And It's the second best game I have ever played. Graphics, Control, Story, Atmosphere, Epicness. What more could you ask for? However seeing as many people say OoT and MM are better, I'm gonna play them soon. but so far, TP is the best for me.


----------



## Midna (Sep 23, 2008)

Just one thing to say. All the Zelda games rocked, even though some lacked a little special something. If you like the game formula, play them all. 

To those that say TP sucked, I say Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Bryce (Sep 23, 2008)

Oracle of Seasons is my favorite. Game was sooooo great.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 23, 2008)

well that was the thing
you saw something in TP and your like oh shi-
I remember that from OoT


----------



## Sstew (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmm... Ocarina of Time or Twilight Princess, Both great games... Windwaker wasn't to bad either just different look and feel.


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 23, 2008)

I voted for ocarina of time as my personal favorite, with majora's mask and phantom hourglass right up there.

I'm truly amazed that a lot more people don't give PH more a chance before dismissing the whole stylus control. for me, it seems unnatural at first, but really became second nature after about 15mins of play.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 24, 2008)

My favorite 2D Zelda game is Link's Awakening and my favorite 3D game is Majora's Mask.


----------



## Rod (Sep 30, 2008)

Ocarina of Time has done it for me. The Wind Waker comes a close second.

I don't know if the series follows a timeline (aside the complete obvious ones, that is), and despite being a real fan of the games, I couldn't care less about it. q:


----------



## Joey R. (Sep 30, 2008)

I voted for Oracle of Seasons, although I love both Oracle games. I chose seasons because it's more puzzle based than Ages, which in turn is orientated towards action. As for 3D Zeldas, I've only played OoT and TWW, but they never really caught my eye, at least not as much as the 2D games.


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Sep 30, 2008)

AnimalCrossingX said:
			
		

> Majora's Mask is my favorite.  Also, I don't think it follows a timelime.


yea majora's mask is pimpin', but I think it does follow a time line


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2008)

Dunno about best but the worst Zelda is between Twilight Princess and Zelda II.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 3, 2008)

I vote Majoras Mask as my favorite zelda game. It has a great story and there are lots of side-quests. I love this game.


----------



## Seven (Oct 5, 2008)

LTTP, OoT coming in at a close second.

Nostalgiabomb.


----------



## Midna (Oct 5, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Dunno about best but the worst Zelda is between Twilight Princess and Zelda II.



*Blasphemy!!!*

Ehem, I mean, what's your reasoning on that? I thought TP was one of the most epic games ever and deserved a 10 out of 10. I don't really understand why people dismiss it immediately as a dumb game. just give it a chance.


----------



## pasc (Oct 5, 2008)

ocarina... end of discussion, when i played it on my wii I was blown away, it is/was so great that I even wish for a portable DS rendition someday ^^.


----------



## Smef (Oct 5, 2008)

I voted for LTTP as my all-time favorite.  LA, OoT, and WW were all very good as well.  Those four games are the core of the series as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

Phantom Hourglass. (oh did i mention that phantom hourglass is the only zelda game i own??)


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 7, 2008)

So currently its Ocarina of Time in the lead with Link to the Past in second =D
I'll play Ocarina of Time eventually on my GameCube.

or not


----------



## javad (Oct 10, 2008)

ocrina of time because i grew up with it


----------



## Reppa (Oct 23, 2008)

Original Zelda on nes, in second Link's awakening, and finally Zelda ALTP

it's my final word


----------



## Link5084 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ocarina of Time baby!


----------

